# aperture 3.1.2 update



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

just started the update for aperture. it's 605 mb! the entire app is only 948... bit of a surprise there. thought it would just be a little tweak...
interesting that it doesn't show up in the regular software update, only through the app store. (i assume a hard copy would appear in the regular software update...)


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

funny, just looked on the apple site. it's only 297 mb there...
Aperture 3.1.2


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

after that huge update, it's still 948 mb! where did all those 605 megs go? (checked, yes it is updated!)


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

boukman2 said:


> after that huge update, it's still 948 mb! where did all those 605 megs go? (checked, yes it is updated!)


Thanks for the heads-up, boukman2.
I've been hoping Aperture would get re-written, so that the code is more efficient and the program runs faster.
Could it be that Apple has re-written Aperture with cleaned-up code, but also more functionality?

I'll go get this update now. Fingers crossed ...


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

My update, from "Software Update", was 206 MB.
The total program size on my computer after update, is now 631 MB.


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

that's interesting. are you on 10.5 or 10.6? since you used software update, i assume you have the actual disc?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

boukman2 said:


> that's interesting. are you on 10.5 or 10.6? since you used software update, i assume you have the actual disc?


 10.6.7, and yes, I have the Aperture software disc.


----------

